# Planning my 69 Datsun Roadster Conversion



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

caramelzappa said:


> Hi! My dad and I are planning on restoring and converting our Datsun Roadster to electric.
> 
> 
> The 1600 Datsun Roadster was my dads first car, and he did a ton of work on his and knows about every aspect of the car. We have friends and connections that can help with some of the technical things, and machining. I don't have any real experience dealing with cars or electric motors, but I've always been into building things and I'm a fast learner. My Dad is in charge of restoring the car but I'm designing the electric conversion.
> ...


I would look at conversions of Miatas as a guide. They are about the same size and (I would assume) weight. Keep in mind that convertibles aren't very aerodynamic, so your highway speed range will suffer with this car. It shouldn't affect you much in city driving. 50 miles at highway speeds with lead acid batteries is quite an accomplishment for any EV! I think it would be difficult with a convertible, especially since you don't know how many batteries or how much weight this one can carry. Did they post GVWR back then?? I don't think so, but I could be wrong.

So, lead acid batts and 10k for the conversion are very doable.. easily. But 30-50miles at freeway speeds with a convertible will be a different story. There is a guy who recently did a Honda S2000 in lithium batts.. don't know if he's been driving it enough yet to know overall range expected. Lithiums will increase your range SIGNIFICANTLY, but at a price. Doubtful you could do lithium batts for 10k overall.

How much does the car weigh? Do you have any idea how much weight it is designed to hold overall? How fast do you typically NEED to drive? What climate will you be driving the car in? (cold weather greatly decreases range/performance of LA batts unless insulated and possibly heated).

This is a good place to start. Look through the garage section of similar type conversions. Check out EValbum.com for similar conversions. And before you do anything else, read through the wiki section of this site. Terrific information on electric conversions.

Beautiful car btw, I've seen them.. was talking to a guy in a pristine example next to me at a stop light last summer while I was driving my '65 Rambler wagon! I love seeing old cars revitalized as EV's!


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

I've always loved the datsun roadsters. Would love to see one converted. Sorry I don't have any pointers.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

caramelzappa said:


> Hi! My dad and I are planning on restoring and converting our Datsun Roadster to electric.


sounds fabulous... no problem with $10k if you go with 8"adc and FLA batteries. I would suggest 96 -120 v system. 96 would give performance similar to ICE (not super fast. ) I would suggest not using 6v, go with 8v for higher v while still getting reasonable durability. You MAY have room to go for 108 or 120 volts worth, but it will be tight. Sealed batteries would give more racey performance, but shorter range. Li would be cool, but I cannot vouch for availability or BMS and the cost may be prohibitive.

I am liking my us battery uv8vgchcx batteries... Trojans have a very similar golf cart battery. you can order 'dummy' cases for $10 each and experiment with layout. I would advise doing this, and then order the real batteries closer to when you need them so they are fresh.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

I was looking at Datsun Roadsters as well during my information gathering phase. I thought they would make a great conversion. I ended up with a Spitfire because they were more readily available on craigslist.

I don't know if I made the right decision or not, but I opted for 12V LA batteries for my car. I knew that I would only be able to get about 10 batteries into the car, and I wanted a higher voltage to get a decent top speed. Hopefully, I'll let you know how that worked out in a few weeks.

Post some photos!


----------



## chetsjug (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a 1968 SPL311 that I am going to convert. I've been pondering this and I think I would like to do a forklift conversion to teach myself about the components. In the future I can replace the motor etc with a Warp or whatever. 

I also want to convert my T-Bucket to an EV for local putting around which would utilize the 30MPH forklift stuff. I like the idea of gear reduction through a tranny, but the T-Bucket is so light that I wouldn't need one. A direct drive set up would suffice. It would make a good "beer run" car lol

I used to own motor cycles too. I'm hoping to get a frame this summer to start on. I'm in love with that yellow Kawasaki over on youtube. I think it's on the 300mpg site too.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

You might do the bucket first. It is an easier platform to learn from. Then do the roadster second, armed with an infinitely better knowledge base.

You are in some serious trouble now....LOL

Miz


----------



## evjunky (Mar 5, 2012)

i have a 69 sr312 2000 sports roadster in monza red and sorry guys its garaged and remaining ice its worth too much here in oz to mod from std!

love to do a t bucket though or a lotus clubman replica

both light and heaps of battery room


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

I think the Datsun Roadsters have the same front cross member as the 410 and 411 Datsuns. If that is the case you will need to raise the motor if you go larger than 8 inches in diameter. In the 411 there is room to raise the transmission but you could also just raise the front (motor) and shim the rear end to match the changed angle.


----------



## chetsjug (Feb 27, 2012)

*Great "Head's Up" !!*

Thanks mizlplix and EVfun! I havent measured the engine compartment yet but, I know that the engine sits "lowrider low" in that space. I think it sits level too and doesn't have a sloped angle in front. Just my recollection though. I havent opened that hood in 15 years lol.

I'm coming around the way of T-Bucket first though. No hood or fenders to hassle. Most everything else is in the open too


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Great "Head's Up" !!*



chetsjug said:


> Thanks mizlplix and EVfun! I havent measured the engine compartment yet but, I know that the engine sits "lowrider low" in that space. I think it sits level too and doesn't have a sloped angle in front. Just my recollection though. I havent opened that hood in 15 years lol.
> 
> I'm coming around the way of T-Bucket first though. No hood or fenders to hassle. Most everything else is in the open too


I'd vote for the Roadster. I don't think doing the full blown deal is much harder than doing a smaller project. Just the pieces are bigger and more expensive. I want to do a Datsun roadster project of some sort. Just when and what.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

T: I'ts a question of craftsmanship and experience. Your second one is always better than the first one.

I'm on my third. I know.

Miz


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

mizlplix said:


> T: I'ts a question of craftsmanship and experience. Your second one is always better than the first one.
> 
> I'm on my third. I know.
> 
> Miz


True. I forget that a lot of people do an electric car as their first custom car experience and learn many fabrication skills as they go. However if someone already has fabrication skills already (or friends with experience) and learns from others (this board) I think the first car could turn out really nice.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Uh, kinda the opposite for me. I,m 60 yrs old. I,m a retired race mechanic. Been there, done that, bought the Tee shirt, got the tattoo. Like I said, EV experience is unique. It combines electrical with mechanical. Two disciplines requiring years to master. Some never do, some build 1 car and feel like they have it by the tail. This will humble you if you even blink. Lol

This is my third car. 
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/1930-model-roadster-build-59659.html

Not a show car. Not meant to be. Just my driver. 

I still learn something every day. It never ends.

Miz


----------

